# [Polish NR] Rafał Waryszak 2.97 Pyraminx average



## Sajwo (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Randomno (Mar 29, 2015)

What did he even inspect on the second solve?

EDIT: inb4 Stefan replies "the pyraminx".


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 29, 2015)

what age is he?


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 29, 2015)

Polish V?


----------



## Randomno (Mar 29, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Polish V?



Isn't that basically L4E?


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 29, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Isn't that basically L4E?



Yes, intuitive L4E


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 29, 2015)

He inspects very quickly, how much does he see?


----------



## Randomno (Mar 29, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Yes, intuitive L4E



Isn't it like this?:

Polish beginner V: Solve V, solve back edge, keyhole last layer.

Polish V: Sovle V, L4E


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 29, 2015)

Congrats! I do think it's stupid not to take advantage of inspection though. I wonder what he would've got if he inspected for 7-8 seconds each solve.


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 29, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Isn't it like this?:
> 
> Polish beginner V: Solve V, solve back edge, keyhole last layer.
> 
> Polish V: *Solve *V, L4E



Yeah, also FTFY


----------



## Randomno (Mar 29, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Yeah, also FTFY



I always manage to spell "solve" like that. I just had to correct while writing this.


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 29, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Congrats! I do think it's stupid not to take advantage of inspection though. I wonder what he would've got if he inspected for 7-8 seconds each solve.



He didn't seem to pause at all, that said he might be limiting his TPS. I rarely inspect sub 8 on any puzzles, especially on easy scrambles.


----------

